# change in sleeping space



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Hazel always slept in the opposite end of her house from her wheel under her little hedgie hat and fleece blanket. She has decided to now sleep behind/under her wheel. I put paper towel under her wheel to keep the liner a little cleaner but now she is covering herself with it. Does anyone know if this is normal, not normal or will she eventually go back to her hat?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know if this helps or not, but I've found Cholla sleeping all over the place. Usually it's in his cuddle-house. But sometimes he's asleep in his dig box. Others, it's been in the litter box under his wheel. And twice I've found him with his butt & most of his body in the wheel & his head down in the litter box. He woke up before I could get a picture. 

First thing that comes to mind - what's the temp?


----------



## SnufflePuff (Apr 16, 2009)

Ive heard people say over the years that changes in sleeping places can be a sign of a health issue, so you may want to go to your vet just in case...

That being said, my hedgehog Oakley changed sleeping spots back in the summer and he's fine health wise - it was heat related.

He used to sleep in his igloo in his fleece bag, but this past summer was really warm for us so he started sleeping under his ramp on his wheel half of the cage (where all the stinky poop is). I was annoyed and kept trying to move him back, he vet checked out fine, and then I realized it must've been too warm sleeping in fleece and under the ramp gave him a hideout with out the added warmth.

He still sleeps under his smelly ramp to this day, so I put blankets there and he's quite happy now that it's cooler. Quite frankly I think he just likes it better.

So make sure there's no health issues going on - but other than that - sometimes we just have to accept they don't always sleep in the "designated" place we give them. :roll:


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

Juju sleeps in his igloo, in the shirt I gave him, or wedged under his wheel. He seems to only prefer his igloo if there is a lot of activity and noise in the house. If it's just the two of us, I usually find him in my shirt. The wheel thing freaked me out the first time, but he's been back there a couple of times and doesn't seem upset or sick in any way. I think he just likes to freak me out


----------



## mcwojo (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I found her in her hedgie hat this morning. I think it might be temp. related. It got a bit warm yesterday so I turned the thermostat down last night, now she is in her hat. There doesn't seem to be anything wrong with her but I will keep an eye on her to make sure.


----------

